

Apple to bring Retina Display to MacBook Pro - War with Samsung gets hotter - infogaufire
http://zuvvu.com/article.php?id=05049e90fa4f5039a8cadc6acbb4b2cc

======
AMITDAB
it looks like more often under pressure decision becoz samsung will b shipping
ratina display tabs in 2012.....

